# Warforged Puppet Theater



## MavrickWeirdo (May 10, 2006)

In honor of the "New" Storyhour boards, (In hopes of encouraging authors to repost) I have decided to post here a series of Vignettes I have worked on (on and off) for a while.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 10, 2006)

*Public Perception: (A conversation between two merchants in Sharn).*

“I promised my brood I would pick some up, before I go back to my abode. I am surprised that you have not heard of them, the puppets have become very popular among children. Wait, I remember now, your children are still a bit young to be paying attention to puppet shows. I can promise you they will be interested in it soon enough, let me tell you about it.”

“A player here in the city obtained one of those warforged that repairs other warforged. He supposed that if it could repair things then perhaps it could build things as well. He attempted to teach it to construct puppets, but all the puppets it produced look like little warforged.”

“It turned out to be a good thing. The guilds (including the toy maker’s guild) do not approve of goods produced by warforged, but no one else was making “warforged toys” at the time, so they were permitted to set up shop. Even then, the only location they could find was the last place you would put a children’s store, at the beginning of red lantern street.”

“They do brisk business these days, selling puppets, except on market day. Can you picture a shop that closes up on market day? The basis for closing the shop is to perform their puppet shows. They set up in front of their shop, and the street fills with little faces, there to watch the show. The Player stands out in front and plays all the people that the little puppets meet during the story. He is a real makeup artist; often changing looks and costumes quite a few times per performance. Who do you think is the villain of the story? You guessed it, they have a Lord of the Blades puppet who shows up sporadically, trying to capture or employ the other puppets. “

‘Ah, here is the shop now. Funny thing about it is; they sell copies of all the different puppets in the show except the Lord of the Blades puppet. I wonder why?”


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 10, 2006)

*“Kam the Player”s Perspective:*

_Another full audience, I best not keep them waiting._ Kam steps up to the right of the puppet stage, wearing his “narrator’s cloak” to conceal the costume underneath.

“Once upon a time there was a kindly old artificer. Tho’ he was a talented artificer, he was very lonely.” _I still can’t believe how popular this is, retelling folk-tales with Warforged as characters. As my Bardic Mentor always said, Build on the Classics. _

“He decided to make three Warforged to be his children. The first was larger than average, not to quick, but with a gentle heart. His name is Ant, because…”

The Children in the audience call out, “HE’S A GI-ANT”

_Of course I have always fought tradition. My Changeling Mentor thought I would do better as an elven or gnome bard, instead of human guise._ "The second was observant and clever, though not always honest. His name is …”

“SLICK”, cry out the children.

_Of course it was favoring the underdog that got me into this. I remember watching Model set up his wares in the open market_."The third was caring and talented with his hands, yet not very brave. His name is…"

“FIXXER”, they yell.

_Beautiful warforged figurines, each about two hands tall, with moveable limbs so you could change the pose. Before to long, a pair of Sharn-Guards arrive to harass the construct out of the market.

One of the guards kept repeating, slowly, “You cannot set up here without a permit.” 

Finally I decided to intervene. “Here is your permit.” I said as I held mine out to the Copper-Merc. 

“This is a busking permit, it only allows you to perform, not sell stuff”, responded the guard.

“Sell stuff? No you misunderstand,” and I told him the first lie I could think of, “These aren’t for sale, they are to promote our puppet show.” The rest, as they say, was history._

“And when many days went by without the Old Artificer returning, the Three Warforged decided to go out looking for their maker.” The curtain opens...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 11, 2006)

*What Model did tell Kam*

Back in Cyre,,, Before,,, I would help build other warforged. When “It”,, happened, I was recharging. I’m sure, that you are aware, that I,, we, do not need to sleep. However, doing mage-work requires stopping, for several hours, to recharge. I was aware that something was wrong, before there was any visible sign. I am not sure if my “awareness”, came from my artificer skills, or my race.

My first concern was for the half-finished constructs, waiting to be forged. I was too late to get near the forges. I fled. The cycles of time are not as heavy to a construct. I do not know, how much time passed, before I returned. 

When I returned, his kind was there. Lord of the Blade’s troops,, recruiting. I stayed at the back of the crowd. He spoke to the gathered constructs. I knew then, I could not stay. Humans,, have much to answer for. For what was done. I felt, making war, on those who made us, is not the answer. I left the camp. I knew that the Lord of the Blades, would not have let me leave, If he were aware, that I have experience with “The Forges”.

When I cleared,, “There”,, I wandered without a plan. Most I met, were hostile. They had lost, family, or friends, or partners, or limbs,, During the war,, To the warforged. The least hostile were the children. Most children were more curious, of me, than angry. 

I thought that, if “I”,,, could teach children, that constructs are not all monsters,, then in time, Worforged could be accepted. I started begging odd-jobs, for scraps: Old rusty tools, stones, broken boards, and so on. I used these scraps, to make my first Warforged toys. I decided to come to Sharn, to sell my toys. You know the rest. 

Now I make "Puppet" warforged, and hope,, someday,,, when constructes are accepted,,,, That I may build warforged again.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 13, 2006)

*What Model didn't tell Kam*

Model is preparing the puppets for the sunrise performance.

“What story, are we doing, this morning?”

“We are doing,, ‘The Trio Enter, the Jungle of the Giants,’” Answers Model.

“Model already told us twice,” mentions Slick.

“Well, I get nervous, and forget. What if, I forget, my lines?” asks Ant.

“Then we will remind you,” Fixxer reassures his fellow homunculus-puppet.

“Will, HE, be there?” Ant asks as he stares at the dark puppet above the workbench.

“Not this week,” Model tells Ant. He retrieves a slight puppet from the shelf. “Although, his spy, Dart, will be,, lurking, in the background, at times.” 

Slick, looks up at the Lord of Blades puppet. “Considering how often he does appear in the show, I’m surprised you don’t animate him, like us.”

“NO,” says Ant, “He’s scary enough, already.” 

Slick chuckles.

“Now, Slick,, What have, I told you, about teasing Ant.” Model says reproachfully.

“I’m sorry,” says Slick, with little sincerity.

“The three of you, should, get to your places. I, will be along.”

Ant helps Fixxer down from the bench, and then waits a moment before helping Slick. 

Model is always surprised by how different they are from each other. They each carry a piece of the artificer, yet each tends to behave as their character. Model looks at the villainous puppet, still on the shelf. The puppet-maker has no intention of animating this Lord of Blades. There is no telling how the homunculus would behave. Just as there was no way of telling what the real Lord of Blades would become, back when Model helped to build him.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 15, 2006)

*The Silent Partner (Traveler’s Relief, Tavick's Landing, Sharn)*

“The room is done in the Grand Cyre style, elegant yet imposing.” Kam is explaining to Model.

Model, “you once worked here?”

“I was a musician in the Front Room. I never worked the Back,” answers Kam.

Madam makes her entrance. “Leon, how good to see you.” She says to Kam. She has on her professional smile, but her eyes are cloudy. “I knew that you would return. So, tell me what brings you back to me.”

“I’m here to make you a proposition.” Kam responds.

“Tsk, that old line, surely you can do better than that. After all, your mother was one of our finest ‘performers’. She was a significant asset to 'The Relief'. You had the potential for even greater success.” She tweaks his nose on the last comment.

“I think success may have come looking for me." he says as he rubs his nose. "My friend here is called Model, and he makes amazing sculptures. With his puppets, and my storytelling, I think we could make a name for ourselves. Unfortunately we have run into a few problems.”

“Oh really?” she says with little surprise.

“Well we need a storefront, and supplies, and some help with working through the red tape. In short we need a sponsor.”

“And what do I get if it doesn’t work?” she asks, her eyes on Kam.

Before Kam can answer, Model makes a sound similar to a throat clearing, yet also a bit like a rusty hinge. Model opens the case he is carrying and takes out one of his puppets. 

It is a miniature warforged wearing a simple brown cloak. On its hip is a scimitar, the left hand holds a stout walking stick, the right hand holds a tiny red velvet pouch.

“Oh my, that is impressive work,” she says.

“Unfortunately it took him several months to make that because he lacks the proper tools.” Kam mentions as she continues to gaze at the puppet.

“i, call this one, Warforged Traveler.” Model informs her, “i would, like you to have it.”

“So if I invest in this crazy scheme I get to keep the puppet, is that it?” she asks with a heavy tone.

“no, you may keep it either way, think of it as a Gift.” 

She gives Model a sharp look, and then turns on Kam, “Did you tell him to do that?”

Kam looks equally shocked, “I swear I didn’t know.”

Madam assesses Model, really considering him for the first time. “I never could resist a challenge. I’m in.”


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 16, 2006)

Interesting story so far. Nice play on warforged.

Will be interested to seen how it pans out.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 17, 2006)

“Ant of course says, ‘Because I am a Gi-ant.’ The dwarf turns to look at him with wide eyes and says ‘Wait right here’. He comes back with a wooden chest. ‘A few months ago an aged human man left a package with us for safekeeping. He told me to give it to, _An Ant so big that it is a Giant_, he must have meant it for you. The dwarf sets the chest down in front of Ant. Fixxer and Slick gather close as Ant lifts up the lid.” 

_ding_“Hello, May I help you?” Kam interrupts his storytelling to the shop’s customers when the shops door chimes. An unfamiliar warforged enters the puppet store.

The construct hesitates before answering, “i want a little warforged,” 

“We do have warforged puppets, if that is what you mean.” The changeling stares at the newcomer, confirming that the “symbol” on it’s head is not one he has seen before. There is so little to distinguish them as individuals, telling them apart is almost as bad as his own family. 

After a minute where the warforged does not volunteer any information, Kam accepts the futility of a staring contest against someone who cannot blink. “Was there one in particular you were looking for?”

The Warforged turns without a word and starts to look around the shop. Kam readies himself for trouble when the would-be customer stops to examine on of their nicer puppets, which looks a lot like Model. The construct moves on and finally comes back to Kam. “i want one that looks like me” 

Kam visibly relaxes. “I think we can help you.” He steps over to the workroom door and calls out over the noise of tools, “Model I Have another Pupil for You.”

-------

Later that day

“Model, I’m still not sure it is a good idea teaching these other warforged to make puppets.”

"some of them, would do it, on their own,, if we didn’t. this way, we teach them,, 'Respect For Others,' along with skill."

“How do we know one of them doesn’t answer to Him?” demands Kam. “I’ll admit they were easy to spot at first. They all asked to buy 'Their Lord’s Puppet', and then got upset that we don’t sell him, but they wised up. Now they ask to buy the one that looks just like you. Once they realize that it's a giveaway too who they work for they will try something else. What if they steal the one that looks like you and try to use it against you?”

“It, only _looks_ similar to me, it is not me.” Model explains. “Fixxer also, looks similar to me, but is not me. He has his own name and personality. If, someone took the one in the shop, and tried to do something with it, they would likely, only, discover the name I gave it.”

“What name did you give it?”

“Tattle-Tale.”


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 17, 2006)

Oh, these are good. These are very, very good. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 17, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> Interesting story so far. Nice play on warforged.
> 
> Will be interested to seen how it pans out.




Thank you, although I'm not sure what you mean by "pans out". 

Model's goal is universal respect for Warforged, and for them to have the right to reproduce (manufacture of new Warforged). He doesn't expect it to happen soon. It will probably take a couple of human generations, but then he doesn't age, so he can wait.

The WPT was written primarily to be background material. (Although I am considering a Warforged Puppet Theater one-shot at a future gameday.)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 17, 2006)

Anti-Sean said:
			
		

> Oh, these are good. These are very, very good. Keep 'em coming!



Thank you, however I feel I should warn you; you have now read most of what I have written about them. 

The good news is that the next entry is *brand new, never before posted*


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 17, 2006)

*Observers*

“Ok, rookie. Here is your first test. Tell me what you see.”

XXXXX “Here? It’s just a puppet show.”

“If you are going to be a ‘Lantern’ you need to spot trouble _before_ it happens. There is a good sized crowd here. Do you see any possible trouble?”

XXXXX “How about that warforged lurking near the alley?”

“Possible, now what is unusual about him?”

XXXXX “I don’t know.”

“Well, in spite of this being a fairly busy intersection, there are no other warforged in sight. Considering that the puppet show is _about_ warforged, wouldn’t you think there would be more of them here?”

XXXXX “Maybe warforged aren’t interested in puppet shows.”

“Fair enough, but then why is that one here? Never mind, you think about it. What else do you notice?”

XXXXX “The beggar on that corner is probably a changeling.”

“What makes you say that?”

XXXXX “He is in _too_ bad of shape. He is missing an arm on one side, and a leg on the other. In training they told us that changelings are often overdramatic especially when trying to be ugly.”

“Good. Do you notice any other changelings here?”

XXXXX “Well, some of the kids are obviously changelings.”

“Other than them.”

XXXXX “No”

“How about the player?”

XXXXX “The narrator? No, he is good with make-up and costumes, but at the moment he is playing an elf, yet I can see some stubble on his chin. He might pass as a half elf, but not an elf.”

“If you say so, anything else?”

XXXXX “No.”

“How about the gnome over there?”

XXXXX “The one with the notebook? I figured he was a reporter.”

“He is. Do you read the papers?”

XXXXX “Some.”

“He’s Lapeeraux Oskilor, theater critic for the _Breland Ledger_.”

XXXXX “Well that makes sense.”

“Except that this is a bit ‘lowbrow’ for his taste. He prefers the new style of theater. What about the elf standing next to him?”

XXXXX “What about him?” 

“He is wearing a signet ring.”

XXXXX “House Phiarlan or House Thuranni?”

“I can’t see it from here, but it’s more likely House Phiarlan.”

XXXXX “Maybe he’s a talent scout.”

“I considered that, but he’s been coming for a couple of months now, yet I don’t think he’s ever approached the people who run the show. There is one other person I want you to consider. The human in the middle of that group, Brown cloak, dark hair, medium build.”

XXXXX “Which one?”

“The one standing behind the blond you winked at earlier.”

XXXXX “Oh him, what about him?”

“Well, he’s not watching the show. He’s scanning the crowd just like you, but he doesn’t work for us.” At which point the human in question looked directly at the pair, Gives them a smile that does not reach his eyes, then turns and walks away.


----------

